#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Σχέση μεταξύ fck και fcm

## statik

Χρόνια πολλά
Η σχέση που συνδέει την μέση fcm με την χαρακτηριστική αντοχή σκυροδέματος fck δίνετε από τον ΕΚΩΣ fcm=fck+8
Nα ρωτήσω , αυτό το 8 είναι η αποκλίση s ?
Σχετίζετε με τον ΚΑΝΕΠΕ στο κεφ.4 κάτων από τον ΠΙΝ4.1 
s/fm=0,10-0,20 ?
Aν όχι, υπάρχει αλλη σχέση που να τα συνδέει ?

----------


## Xάρης

Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλή Χρονικά!

Όχι, το "8" δεν είναι η τυπική απόκλιση.
Η τυπική απόκλιση είναι (παραδοχή) ~5MPa για θραυστά αδρανή. Βλ. ΚΤΣ-2016 §Β.2.2.2.
Υπόψη ότι η μέση θλιπτική αντοχή του σκυροδέματος δεν είναι σταθερή αλλά εξαρτάται από τον χρόνο.
Τη σχέση αυτή τη δίνει ο EC2-1 στην §3.1.2(6).

fcm = fck + 1.64*s

Διάβασε το παρακάτω κατατοπιστικό κείμενο της εικόνας:

----------

